# Can't log into chat



## rickw (Dec 18, 2009)

I put in my user name and password but it tells me one or the other is incorrect. Any ideas?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 18, 2009)

Rick. Try now it should be fixed.


----------



## rickw (Dec 18, 2009)

It's working now. thanks.


----------



## kurtsara (Dec 27, 2009)

Not working for me, I get the same thing now and last night


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 27, 2009)

Kurtsara

Yours should be working now too.  Let me know it its not.


----------



## kurtsara (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks, it works now.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 27, 2009)

No problem.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 27, 2009)

Yea the admin and mods have the real power around theses parts.


----------

